

Richard Feynman – The World from another point of view - nick_a
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zgJPjG4KJYQ

======
zcdziura
I really like listening to Richard Feynman because not only is the man a
genius, but he explains concepts very well. That, and his accent is humorous.
It's the little things.

